# NISSAN XTRAIL BRAKE PADS



## monus76 (Nov 22, 2009)

hi there
i am a new member in this post,well i have 2005 Nissan x trail ( Canada),i am looking for some maintenance manual for x trail,well i unable to find anywhere,i just want to have more information about how to replace the brake pads,in market i found book on NISSAN PATHFINDER,SO i just need to know does Nissan pathfinder have same pad size OR where i can find a maintenance manual of X-TRAIL.
who ever can reply is highly appreciated.
with thanks


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

You can go on ebay and buy a maintenance manual for the xey.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

OR

if you use Bit Torrent, it's out there.


----------



## geoffme0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bought my manual (cd) off ebay had it sent to me here in Cyprus.
Geoff.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The old shape Nissan Pathfinder shares the same pads with the T30 xtrail. As for the DIY Guide on how to replace the xtrail brake pads, refer to the Australian X-Trail Forum, there is a detailed guide with photos on how to do it yourself that is much better than a service manual.


----------

